# Blue Jays



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Took these last week. I find Blue Jays so photogenic.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful shot, yeah blue jays are photogenic. They're a popular subject for paintings two.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Bluejays are beautiful birds. Look how soft his feathers look, makes me want to touch him.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

If I'm reading the subtle signs correctly, we have a spammer in our midst.
-
But back on topic; very lovely Susan! Very pretty birds indeed.


----------



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you all!

Thanks to @petdan I just saw your responses for the first time.


----------



## Eirene (Nov 13, 2016)

I've never seen those birds where I live, they're lovely indeed! :°O And beautiful pics, Susan!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Eirene said:


> I've never seen those birds where I live, they're lovely indeed! :°O And beautiful pics, Susan!


Where do you live?


----------



## Light Catcher (Nov 20, 2016)

Beautiful photos. They truly are photogenic!


Tony


----------



## blvdartists (Feb 7, 2017)

this is the beautiful photograph.


----------

